# Can someone tell me more on this?



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Late in last year's bottle-hunting season I found this. Sadly I knocked--I think it was a bottle-- down onto it, chipping further an already chipped lip to this peachy little--candle holder? As you can see, that's what I use it for now. But can anyone tell me age and company that made it? There are no markings, and no seams.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 23, 2014)

looks to be a candle holder from the 30s or 40s


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

TylerH, really? I thought it would be more modern. Thank you, but now I just broke an antique. Heh.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 23, 2014)

well ... what does the place you are digging date to.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

The lake had been used as an open dump since about 1860. I find items from about 1900 to this passed year. That's why I couldn't expect much. I'd once seen similar peachwear (as I call it) in an antique store for food items, said to be 1950s. But, I'll trust you all. It isn't a two-piece or three-piece mold. I'm guessing it was pressed into a mold?? I don't know much on it.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 23, 2014)

it was most likely made by machine during that time.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Whatever it is, I'm glad that when I broke it, I didn't totally destroy it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2014)

Could also be ca. 2013 Dollarama (or whatever dollar stores you have down there).  I've seen some similar stuff in the cheap home decor sections.  Dating it would be pretty hard, though the amount of wear you see on it could tell you something.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Modern stuff thrown in is reserved to food and dink. All other items tend to be '90s or before. It's a pretty piece, whatever it is. It does hold some wear, but the lake's current and sediments are very soft, and so it does not wear much--usually!


----------



## linnea810 (May 11, 2017)

I'm a Depression glass/bottle collector and I recognized this pattern. Fine rib pattern tumbler (drinking glass) by Hazel Atlas I believe. Not quite sure. Here is the original. 1930s


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 11, 2017)

Linnea810, thank you.


----------

